# Delete files from LIghtroom Photos on my iPhone



## Sergio Burani (Jul 21, 2017)

I regularly use my LR camera, DNG file quality, to capture photos with my iPhone. They end up in my "Lightroom Photos" folder on my iPhone and are automatically synchronized to a designated folder in LR Desktop. Whenever I open LR Desktop, I move my files from the designated folder to their folder of final destination in my LR Catalog. Then I can edit my files to my heart's content.

The only question is that by following this workflow I am left with thousands on photos in my Lightroom Photos folder in my iPhone, including those photos that I have already transferred to their final destination folder. My Lightroom Photos folder is growing by leaps and bounds and I will soon run out of space on my iPhone.

Is there a way for me to purge my Lightroom Photos folder of the files that I have already transferred to my desktop and thus free up space on my iPhone?

Thank you for your help.



Sergio


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jul 22, 2017)

Hi, welcome to the forum.

You can either delete the images out of the Lightroom Photos collection on your iPhone, which will remove them from the device as well as the Adobe sync servers. It will also remove them from the All Synced Photographs collection in LR Desktop, but they will still remain in the Desktop catalog.

Or you can select them all in LR Desktop, then (without changing the selection) open the All Synced Photographs collection. You should find that the "most selected" of all the selected images will be visible in the grid, right-click on it and select "Remove from All Synced Photographs". That will remove all the selected images from that collection, and that removal propagates up to the Adobe servers and then down to your synced devices, and on the latter all references to those removed images are deleted from the device.


----------

